

PHPConform: A BDD for phpunit prototype - keithnoizu
http://the-robot-lives.com/index.php/2013/02/phpconform/

======
keithnoizu
Behat, Cuke4Php, Codeception, phpSpec and a few other solutions have shown up
since I initially penned this prototype in early 2010.

While I think these are all great solutions I do still think there is room for
better integration with phpunit out of the box. I would hardly recommend
jumping on prototype code for your own testing solution right off the bat but
do please give things a look over and if you like help contribute enhancements
and bug fixes as they come up.

-Keith.

